# Gsd 2 months old puppy sometimes slip on ceramic tiles



## Lakshay (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi all,
I just got a pup(obviously gsd)
When i got him he was having lot of problems in standing on ceramic tiles. But now he is living in my house from past 15-20days with menow he slips very rarely. I asked my vet he said that you cannot do anything about the tiles.. Is there anything i should be worried about. He is now 2 months old. I got him from a good breeder but here in India nobody gives any type of guarantee about the hips and elbows.
P.s in my room where he sleeps and stays most of the time is fully covered by carpet. But the rest of the house doesn't have carpet.
Please help folks


----------



## Lakshay (Jan 12, 2016)

Thats my boy" Django" and also the tiles.


----------



## RubenZ (Jan 15, 2016)

does he have a lot of hair in between his paw pads? some people will trim them. The other option is to get a rougher tile lol.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I take my puppy out a lot and one pet store has slippery wood floors. The first time we went in, his feet were sliding all over the place. Last week he walked firmly on the floors without slipping. He's young and needs to get used to different surfaces. If you can keep him from running on the tile where he might lose traction and slide into something, he will eventually learn to walk on tile.


----------



## Lakshay (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes that is the same what happened with me. The first few days he used to slip like anything and could not even stand. But now he slips only when he tries to run very fast. And walking now is perfectly fine.
Is there anything to be worried about?


----------



## Lakshay (Jan 12, 2016)

There are some hair


----------



## Lakshay (Jan 12, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> I take my puppy out a lot and one pet store has slippery wood floors. The first time we went in, his feet were sliding all over the place. Last week he walked firmly on the floors without slipping. He's young and needs to get used to different surfaces. If you can keep him from running on the tile where he might lose traction and slide into something, he will eventually learn to walk on tile.


Hello, but still my doubt is left unanswered.
Is there any problem in the same??
I am too worried about him


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's fine, if you like you could use carpet runners or area rugs to give him some sections of traction. But dogs adjust fast to different surfaces and a tumble here and there won't hurt them while they're learning


----------



## Lakshay (Jan 12, 2016)

Shade said:


> He's fine, if you like you could use carpet runners or area rugs to give him some sections of traction. But dogs adjust fast to different surfaces and a tumble here and there won't hurt them while they're learning


I keep an eye on him always while he is walking. He slips very often and cannot make his grip.i even tried rubbing some sand paper on the tiles but it seemed useless. I am just nervous about him having hip dysplasia. Today i noticed that he even bunny hops sometimes while running. When he sees somebody walking he runs very fast to keep up the pace with them and ultimately his rear legs slip like anything


----------



## NipaHAT (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi. My 2 month old GSD pup got nipped on the nose by my 2 yr old Malinois. The skin scrapes on the left side of the nose has healed but it has whitened. Will the pigmentation of the scarred area ever go back to black?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Lakshay said:


> I keep an eye on him always while he is walking. He slips very often and cannot make his grip.i even tried rubbing some sand paper on the tiles but it seemed useless. I am just nervous about him having hip dysplasia. Today i noticed that he even bunny hops sometimes while running. When he sees somebody walking he runs very fast to keep up the pace with them and ultimately his rear legs slip like anything


Have you thought about socks with rubber grips on the bottom? Maybe that will help give him some traction. Or as I said, mats could help as well

Puppies are growing for a long time, it's not uncommon for them to be gangly and uncoordinated just like young children are. Once he's reached 6 months you can get a qualified vet to take xrays for peace of mind


----------



## Lakshay (Jan 12, 2016)

Shade said:


> Lakshay said:
> 
> 
> > I keep an eye on him always while he is walking. He slips very often and cannot make his grip.i even tried rubbing some sand paper on the tiles but it seemed useless. I am just nervous about him having hip dysplasia. Today i noticed that he even bunny hops sometimes while running. When he sees somebody walking he runs very fast to keep up the pace with them and ultimately his rear legs slip like anything
> ...


Hello 
My main concern is that will slipping lead to dysplasia. And i saw dog shoes online please see whether it will help


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Lakshay said:


> Hello
> My main concern is that will slipping lead to dysplasia. And i saw dog shoes online please see whether it will help


There's a lot of information promoting HD being caused by overabundance of physical exercise and there's a lot of information promoting HD being caused by genetics. Personally I think it's can be either or both, but I don't consider exercise where the puppy can stop at any time strenuous enough to be a factor. Same thing with stairs

So my personal opinion is if your floor is that slippery where he's constantly struggling try the boots or mats, if it's once or twice a week he's slipping because he's too excited and running fast then I wouldn't do anything.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You can always confine him to areas without tile.


----------



## Lakshay (Jan 12, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> You can always confine him to areas without tile.


Confining to a room without tiles means that he will get confined to my room only.
Confining him to only one room wont be injustice to him?


----------



## Lakshay (Jan 12, 2016)

http://m.dogspot.in/paw-protection/

Will these type of shoes help?
And will he be ready to wear them??


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Check your pups nails. Make sure they are not touching the ground when he stands, this causes stress and weakness. Light exercise is fine at this age. If swimming is available it is the best balance and strength builder with no joint stress.


----------



## Lakshay (Jan 12, 2016)

Shade said:


> He's fine, if you like you could use carpet runners or area rugs to give him some sections of traction. But dogs adjust fast to different surfaces and a tumble here and there won't hurt them while they're learning


 Hello There. 
I searched for puppy non slip socks on ebay and found something. Please help me in judging whether it will be ok for him and also whether or not these socks will actually provide him any comfort.
Attached is the pic of ebay socks
Thanks in advance


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Slipping on floors should be a concern. You should either duct tape an exercise mat down on the tile where he frequents (which I do in my kitchen) or lay down some carpet tiles - the ones with stickies on the bottom - (which I also do on my floors in the dining and living room). My mastiff slipped hard one day on hardwood floors and hit the wall. Everything seemed fine, but later we found out it had injured his spine and caused lameness. I'm happy he recovered, but it was not after a ton of meds and lots of rest. He was on meds for almost 1 month and a half and it was 2 months before I was comfortable taking him on a walk.


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

I found that carpet runners are only good when they are fairly new and they become pretty useless over time and my dog can easily kick it off the ground. With carpet tiles and the taped down exercise mat, he has not been able to kick any out of place even when in full zoomie mode.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Lakshay, I would avoid socks and shoes only because your pup does what little sweating he can through his paw pads and because India is in a warmer temperature zone I suspect its better for those pawpads to be uncovered. 

Your tiles are beautiful so I can understand that you don't want to cover them, especially not with glue/adhesives for carpet tiles. Your pup is only a clumsy baby for so long, maybe try a carpet runner, here and there, with a 'no-skid' pad underneath? The change in traction for him from tile to carpet will help him learn to manage himself on the tile and the fix is non-permanent.


----------



## Lakshay (Jan 12, 2016)

viking said:


> Lakshay, I would avoid socks and shoes only because your pup does what little sweating he can through his paw pads and because India is in a warmer temperature zone I suspect its better for those pawpads to be uncovered.
> 
> Your tiles are beautiful so I can understand that you don't want to cover them, especially not with glue/adhesives for carpet tiles. Your pup is only a clumsy baby for so long, maybe try a carpet runner, here and there, with a 'no-skid' pad underneath? The change in traction for him from tile to carpet will help him learn to manage himself on the tile and the fix is non-permanent.


Hello, yes there are carpets in my room where he stays fpr most of the time. But it is practically impossible for me to pur carpet everywhere in the house.
And yes India is a hot place but these days the temperatures are comparatively low and will be the same like march.
So i was thinking maybe till that time i could use some socks for him.

P.s there is also a beagle in my apartment. His owner told me that even his beagle slips on tiles very much.
Thanks


----------



## Lakshay (Jan 12, 2016)

Hector3 said:


> Slipping on floors should be a concern. You should either duct tape an exercise mat down on the tile where he frequents (which I do in my kitchen) or lay down some carpet tiles - the ones with stickies on the bottom - (which I also do on my floors in the dining and living room). My mastiff slipped hard one day on hardwood floors and hit the wall. Everything seemed fine, but later we found out it had injured his spine and caused lameness. I'm happy he recovered, but it was not after a ton of meds and lots of rest. He was on meds for almost 1 month and a half and it was 2 months before I was comfortable taking him on a walk.


Hey the thing you told me about the mastiff is something which seems to be quiet intense. But my tiles are not so much slippery and the most that happens with my puppy is that he slips his rear legs sometimes. He wont slide with that much intensity. 
And i have got capret in my room whete he stays for the most of the time.


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Lakshay said:


> Hey the thing you told me about the mastiff is something which seems to be quiet intense. But my tiles are not so much slippery and the most that happens with my puppy is that he slips his rear legs sometimes. He wont slide with that much intensity.
> And i have got capret in my room whete he stays for the most of the time.


I know it is intense, but it happened so easily. I still would not let your guard down. Repeated slipping is not a good thing. One wrong slip could cost you lots of money and pain for the dog. Who cares about pretty tiles, pretty floors. I spent 1k redoing/refinishing my douglas fir floors to have it all scratched up the first day. I still covered it up with carpet tiles because the scratches got really bad and I am more afraid of the dog getting hurt than anything else. I'm not saying this to be rude, so don't take offense.


----------



## Lakshay (Jan 12, 2016)

HELLO FOLKS,
Thank you all for your replies and input. I am really glad to receive it.
from past 3-4days i am keeping a sharp eye on the way he walks.
Now there is a lot of improvement in the way he walks.
now he is slipping only when he tries to run like a maniac.
otherwise his walk and brisk walking is absolutely normal.
Obviously I cannot stop him from running and containing his excitement.

so is there some ease now Fella?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great news


----------



## Lakshay (Jan 12, 2016)

Shade said:


> That's great news


Hi Shade,
Does it means it is time to be tension free?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Lakshay said:


> Hi Shade,
> Does it means it is time to be tension free?


Well on your way  He's learning


----------



## Lakshay (Jan 12, 2016)

RubenZ said:


> does he have a lot of hair in between his paw pads? some people will trim them. The other option is to get a rougher tile lol.


Will trimming the hair between paw pads really help?


----------

